# حــد عـــارف ماهـــــى صـــــلاة أبـو تــربو؟؟؟؟؟!!!!



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*صلاة أبو تربو...

:ray::

 *​*تقام هذه      الصلاة لكل من عضه كلب سعران، فتبطل مفعول السحر.


وكان أول من استعملها قديس      إسمه (تربو) (الشافي). 

وقد كان هذا القديس أيام الملك الكافر دقلديانوس، وقد      نال من الولاة عذابات شديدة، وقد سجنه دقلديانوس ثم أخرجه الإمبراطور البار قسطنطين مع غيره من المعترفين فرجع إلى بلده. 

كان يخدم ويبشر باسم المسيح،
وبينما كان ماشياً في أحد الأيام وجد كلباً مسعوراً يزبد من فمه ويزأر كالأسد      بطريقة مخيفة، فصلي القديس أبو تربو صلاة قوية، فأرسل الله ملاكه  وانقذه وقد      أعطاه الله هذه الموهبة **أي أنقاذ الذين يتعرضون لمثل هذا الموقف فإذا ذكروا إسم      الله وإسم هذا القديس فإنهم يشفون. 
**كما تصلي صلاة    أبوتربو للذين يتعرضون لخضة مفزعة (حادث مرعب).
 والمفروض أن تصلي هذه الصلاة بعد    **صلاة القنديل للمؤمنين، ويمكن أن تصلي وحدها فقط 

**لغير المؤمنين وهذه الصلاة تأتي    بنتائج ملموسة وقوية وخاصة إذا كانت بإيمان.


* *:smi411:م ن ق و ل للامانة*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل*
*تسلم ايدك ربنا موجود*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مارس 2010)

انا فعلا اعرف اسم القديس بس
وكمان كل اللي كنت اعرفه اني لو ماشية في طريق ولقيت فيه كلب بمجرد اني اردد اسم القديس علي لساني الكلب مش بيقدر يقرب مني
وبما اني بخاف جدا من الكلاب جربت اعمل كده وفعلا مفيش كلب بيقدر يقرب مني ولو غصب عني والطريق ضيق ومشيت قريب منه هو بيبعد عني
انا بقالي سنين بردد اسم القديس ومفيش مرة بصراحة الا وكان واقف جنبي
بس اول مرة اعرف انه ممكن يشفي من العض بتاع الكلاب المسعورة
ميرسي ليك جدا علي المعلومة حلوة
بركة صلواته تكون معانا كلنا
امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*اممممممم .. دانا ماكنتش عارفة حاجة من الحاجات دي خاااالص*

*شكراً لك ابوتربو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2010)

*اول مرة اعرف عنها الصلاة دى و القديس كمان 
شكرا اخويا على التوضيح 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم*
* سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا ابو تيربو على موضوعك الطيب
تحيتي​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2010)

ميرسى على المعلومة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدااا ابو تربوووو على الصلاة الجميلة دى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الشرح
الاسم كان غريب انا مكنتش اعرف انه اسم قديس
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## فادية (17 مارس 2010)

*اول  مرة  اسمع  عن  الصلاة  دي *
*بس  موضوع  جميل  فعلا *
*شكرا  لك  اخي العزيز *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل وجديد بالنسبه لى

شكرا جدا ليكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم*
* سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 مارس 2010)

*أخي الحبيب أبو تربو*
*شكراً علي توضيحك لهذه الصلاة بركات قديسها تكون مع كل من يستنجد بها*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*بشكـــــــــــــــــــركم لمروركم ومشـــــــــــاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 يونيو 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليك جدا علي المعلومه القيمه عن هذا القديس العظيم
بركته تكون معاك ومع الجميع
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا ليك جدا علي المعلومه القيمه عن هذا القديس العظيم
> بركته تكون معاك ومع الجميع
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


*آميـــــــــــن
* *الشكر لحضرتك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام المسيح لك.*


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اخي على المعلومات *

*بصراحه انا القديس ابوتربو سمعت عنو من حضرتك والمعلومات كلها جديده علي*

*مره تانيه احب اشكرك على المعلومات الجديده والمفيده *

*ويا ريت لو في صورة للقديس نتعرف عليه اكتر *

*الرب يبارك تعبك اخي *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اشكرك اخي على المعلومات *
> 
> *بصراحه انا القديس ابوتربو سمعت عنو من حضرتك والمعلومات كلها جديده علي*
> 
> ...


أشكرك تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
للاسف يا تاسونى عملت سيرش عن صورة للقديس ابو تربو ملقتش خااالص.
بركة القديس ابوتربو تكون معاكم آمين


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)




----------



## my.savior (21 يونيو 2010)

*انا سمعت عن القديس ابوتربو و شفاعته قوية*
*بركه صلوات وطلباته عنا تكون معانا*
*ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع و ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام المسيح لكم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

my.savior قال:


> *انا سمعت عن القديس ابوتربو و شفاعته قوية*
> *بركه صلوات وطلباته عنا تكون معانا*
> *ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع و ربنا يباركك*​


*فعلآ القديس ابوتربو شفاعته قوية.
أشكرك أستاذتى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

جميل يا ابو تربو 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل ابنى الحبيب
رينا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا ابو تربو
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل ابنى الحبيب
> رينا يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى مامتى هابى.
أشكرك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

* أول صورة على النت بالألــــــــــوان ((للقديس أبوتــــربو ))
 _ تصميم تاسونى بسم الصليب .  *​


----------



## rania79 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بركاتو تكون معنا اول مرة اعرف سيرة القديس دة
ميرسى ابوتربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بركاتو تكون معنا اول مرة اعرف سيرة القديس دة
> ميرسى ابوتربو


آمين
ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
بركة القديس تكون معاكم
آمين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بركة وشفاعة وصلوات القديس أبو تربو تكون معانا كلنا آمين 

شكراً لك يا غالى ، الرب يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *صلاة أبو تربو...*​
> 
> *:ray::*​
> 
> ...


 اشكرك ابوتربوا جدا جدا على هذه المعلومه الجديده -- مكنتش اعرف عنه شىء--
 اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------

